# Orchids black after eating hf???



## agent A (Nov 12, 2012)

Ok so some hf pupae emerged in my orchid cages

The L3s wasted little time attacking them

But now the thoraxes and abdomens of the orchids have blackish tints to them

Is this a bad batch of hf or is this normal?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 12, 2012)

Not normal, need some pics of that one.


----------



## Rick (Nov 12, 2012)

Not sure what you mean. Sure it isn't the bolus sitting in the thorax region?


----------



## agent A (Nov 12, 2012)

Rick said:


> Not sure what you mean. Sure it isn't the bolus sitting in the thorax region?


They r alive and well but the color changed

Is it just the digesting hf???


----------



## lancaster1313 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have mantids that darken when they are eating and for a little while after. Maybe it is like Rick said, the bolus is just there for a while.

When a mantis is semitransparent, you can see the food go through.

I would also like to see some photos of what you are describing.


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 12, 2012)

^^^ if your orchids are partly transparent like mine are, I think it's normal. When I over feed my female, she turns darker too because you can see the flies. My Taumantis does this to an extreme degree.


----------



## agent A (Nov 13, 2012)

here r the pics

this is orchid 1, previously identified as female


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mine look like that after they're fed too. Even after I feed them Hydei.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Nov 13, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about that Alex. It looks fine.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Nov 13, 2012)

It looks like she is gorged with flies.

I wonder if they would like white prey?

It isn't appropriate to wear black underwear when one is wearing white clothes. Kids these days!


----------



## Termite48 (Nov 13, 2012)

That was a very witty comment that likebugs made about the black underwear. I agree that white would look a lot more appropriate. Actually Alex when this happens more important is the demeanor of the mantid and make sure that it is not lazy, sendentary, and acting abnormally. That suspect behavior could indicate something bad was ingested. Some as you know, even throw up, as with bad crickets being ingested.


----------



## ismart (Nov 14, 2012)

You should not just throw house fly pupae into there enclosures. The flies need to be gutloaded first. Before you feed them to your mantids.


----------

